# Obstacle course 🤔



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I want Sisko to have fun somehow I have a lot boxes and 2 giant bags of TP. Obstacle course maybe 🤔? I'm thinking about using treats to guide him through it. Sisko shouldn't jump for right now because he hurt his left rear leg while jumping over a trunk😣 and he still wants to run around.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe turn it into a game of hide and seek? Using either treats or a favorite toy hide them in a box maze while having him sit across the room and watch, once he understands it maybe have him wait in another room till you call him. That way you are mentally challenging him instead of physically since he is injured? This is a great way to train stay/wait, come, or find it!🧐


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes! Thank you! Great idea! We will play hide-n-seek instead🧐🐩!


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

If you play hide and seek, either in the house or the yard, you can also teach him hand signals. Go left, find the toy. Go out, find the toy...


----------

